# turkey hunt almost over



## davduckman2010 (May 11, 2012)

my sons taged out this morning while i was hard at work :fit::fit::fit:. i love them both to death but they better have left me one i knew i shouldnt have show them my honey hole. at least there done now got there 2 birds each . 10 inch beard on one and a nice jake and heres a pic of my jake from a couple weeks ago . looks like another bird fry this weekend


----------



## txpaulie (May 11, 2012)

:hungry::nyam2:

p


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 11, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> :hungry::nyam2:
> 
> p



come on up theres plenty :lolol:


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 11, 2012)

heck ill even cook up some back strap or maybe some duck my sons a cheif we eat real good up here:teethlaugh:


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> heck ill even cook up some back strap or maybe some duck my sons a cheif we eat real good up here:teethlaugh:



Flew over Ohio a bunch never been there. Seems like a good idea though. 

:nyam2:


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 11, 2012)

Kevin said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > heck ill even cook up some back strap or maybe some duck my sons a cheif we eat real good up here:teethlaugh:
> ...



nice place kevin great duck hunting up here around lake erie the deer and turkey arent bad either---- ohh ya we got lots of trees


----------



## Twig Man (May 11, 2012)

Awesome!! Aint nothing like turkey hunting


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 11, 2012)

SonshineCalls said:


> Awesome!! Aint nothing like turkey hunting



yea ill try tommorrow morning i got a little spot them dam kids of mine dont know about :lolol: cant tell everything


----------



## Twig Man (May 11, 2012)

You need to try one of these calls . I know the guy who makes em


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 11, 2012)

SonshineCalls said:


> You need to try one of these calls . I know the guy who makes em



hmmm fbe dont have one in that wood yet interesting. up for a trade for say a nice chunk of ambrosia maple. . i collect duck /goose /turkey and game calls on occasion let me know.:thanx: dave


----------



## Twig Man (May 11, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> SonshineCalls said:
> 
> 
> > You need to try one of these calls . I know the guy who makes em
> ...



That sounds like a deal. I am waiting on a shippment of slate from Pa. Send me your address and when I get the slate I will make you one.

John


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 11, 2012)

SonshineCalls said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > SonshineCalls said:
> ...



done pm me yours and ill send you a nice chunk of ambrosia. slates are the only call i use. thats a nice looking call love that fbe . :thanx:


----------



## Twig Man (May 11, 2012)

SonshineCalls said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > SonshineCalls said:
> ...



My address is 
John Purdue
601 Summerrain Terrace
Dothan Al 36303


----------

